
Flexibility That A.C.A. Lent to Work Force Is Threatened by G.O.P. Plan - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/11/health/health-insurance-transitional-coverage.html
======
bediger4000
This is an issue I've wondered about since the ACA passed. Health care binds
workers to companies, and binds older workers tighter than younger. Universal
healthcare would probably increase the number of older (than, say, 35)
entrepreneurs, and probably increase the overall number of entrepreneurs.

I've heard people say that they couldn't do their start-ups without ACA, too.

I've wondered if some of the opposition to ACA was just about losing an
important means of control of employees of big corporations, and big
corporations fearing disruption by small startups. I have no evidence of this,
just speculation.

